# .22 is it good for coyote



## bvn13 (Jan 8, 2007)

uke: :wit :beer: :eyeroll: :******: :roll: :wink: :evil: :x    YA     :-? 8) :lol:


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

Of course .22 is good for coyotes, .220 Swift, .222 Rem, .223 Rem, and the .22-250 Rem. 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

if you mean ..22 as in .22 long rifle or similar rimfire you are underestimating how tough a coyote really is.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

there are about 100 post on this topic, please do some research so we don't have to keep discussing it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Levi and Fallguy fell for it! :laugh: :splat:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

someone has too much time on their hands :eyeroll:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ive killed some on my trap line with it at really close range but lately its beeen taking a few shots so i went and bought a .22 mag nice gun it will kill um alot better as far as huntin get urself a .223 or somthin like that


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brads going to snap when he sees another post about this. :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ain't nothing like the intelligent input from a educated person - http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/search.php?search_author=bvn13


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats an interesting bit of info MossyMO. Kinda cool how on the internet you can dig into a guy's posting backround like that.....Cool feature.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Posted: Wed Jan 10, 2007 9:15 pm Post subject:--

A few days back I wondered about the suitability of 55-grain accelerators in a 30-30, particularly whether they had the accuracy required for coyote hunting. Along the way, somehow, bvn13 brought up the question about .22s and coyote hunting. Here's my opening statement to his question:-------------------------------------------------------------------------

bvn13 asks: "Do u think a .22 is good for coyote hunting".

Now here's the remainder of my response:

bvn13, if the .22 you're wondering about is a centerfire, then knowledgable coyote hunters on this forum will tell you, "Yes, a .22 (centerfire) is good for coyote hunting."

If the .22 you're referring to is a rimfire, then I (and I'm sure others on this forum) will be drawn to one of two conclusions: 1) either you want to stir the pot, or 2) you're simply stupid. If the second conclusion is the accurate one, please refer to moderator Brad T's post at the top of the forum.

It appears the bvn13 wasn't able to comprehend this response nor similar responses from others and chooses to post the question again. I see I'm not the only one on this forum who doesn't suffer fools gladly. My question to moderator Brad T would be this: I'm certainly not in favor of censorship generally but isn't there any way to keep idiots like bvn13 from posting such stupid questions?


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

Its about time for somebody to bring up the 17 hmr! :roll: By the way one that subject I had a guy tell me he has killed not one but three whitail deer with a 17 only one shot no closer tha 60 yrds! I [email protected] you not and he wouldnt let it down either. sorry for stirring the pot but i now he visits these forum alot just wish hed give it up! :eyeroll: :laugh: :stirpot:


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

I GUESS YOU COULD CALL IT "HUNTING COMMON SENSE", BUT UNFORTUNATELY EVERYONE DOES NOT HAVE IT!!!! SO SOMEONE POST SOMETHING PERMANENT ON THE SITE THAT SAYS " IS A 22LR OK FOR COYOTES??? "NO"!!!
CAUSE EVERYONE IS NOT GOING TO RESEARCH ALL THOSE PAGES OF INFO.. I THINK IT IS A WORN OUT SUBJECT WHICH SHOULD BE POSTED IN THE GUNS AND AMMO SITE.
YES I KNOW MY POST ON THE V-MAX BULLET VIOLATED THE SITE, BUT I POSTED IT IN THE AMMO SECTION ALSO. NEEDED A QUICK ANSWER  
AND GOT [email protected]!!!


----------

